# Infected with a hard to find virus blocking internet access among other things



## WatsonSword (Aug 9, 2005)

I believe I have recently been infected with a very hard to find virus that is preventing me from accessing several programs as well as the internet. I'm posting this from a laptop which isn't even mine.
I think there are others here that are going through the same problem. I believe Christopher06 in particular has it.

I Have a Compaq Presario with a Pentium 4 processor and WinXP Home.

I originally posted this problem in the web&email board describing how my IPadress was locked into 169.254, meaning there's something going wrong between DCHP and TCP/IP, and it would not be fixed with the usual solution of entering ipconfig/release + ipconfig/renew in Command Prompt.
I initially thought that Winsock was corrupt, but all my attempts at fixing it -both manually and with WinsockFix- failed.

In the end it all seemed fixed after using systm restore, which nobody here suggested.

But a day later it came back even worse.

My connection has been severed again, and there are several programs I can't even access. Most notably are AVG antivirus and Windows Media Player. I can click on them, but nothing ever comes up.
I can't use system restore any longer because that's also inaccessable, though in a slightly different way. I click on it once and nothing happens. I click on it again, and a blank window comes up.

I've included a HJT log just in case you find anything, though I doubt it, since other's who describe almost the same problem aren't getting anything from it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:08:42 PM, on 5/18/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrJD31s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dogpile.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q105&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D80C4E21-C346-4E21-8E64-20746AA20AEB} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {5AA06644-BC46-4220-A460-47A6EB47C96D} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAVPersonal50] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal\kav.exe" /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OESpamTest] C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~3\OESpamTest.ExE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KASP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite\Kaspersky Anti-Spam Personal\OESpamTest.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb10.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FlashGet] "C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [areslite] "C:\Program Files\Ares Lite Edition\AresLite.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Startup: PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: kavsvc - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Security Suite\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal\kavsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Lexar JD31 (LxrJD31s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrJD31s.exe


----------



## WatsonSword (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello? Is anyone looking at this?


----------

